# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  AV Hub Location Advice

## elina2802

Hello! 
I've decided to have an AV hub and have cables running to different rooms for Internet, Foxtel, etc. Where do people generally have the AV hub cabinet located? I was thinking of putting it in the top shelf in the BIR in the master bedroom or is it ok to put it in a laundry cabinet (that will have closed cupboards) in the bathroom? I don't have any other built in storage besides the kitchen so these are really my only options to have it hidden, or having a standalone AV cupboard in the second bedroom (it doesn't have BIR).

----------


## commodorenut

You probably don't have this option, but mine is in a purpose built cabinet in the garage with the NBN gear.  My garage is under the house, so I have great access to all the rooms via the sub-floor.
From memory your plan shows the BIR on the opposite wall of the master bedroom to the TV wall, so it will require quite a bit of cabling run to the rest of the house.
Consider the location that can service the key areas the best, is easy to get to for trades/sparkies/cablers, as well as allowing good access for troubleshooting, and future expansion/alterations. 
If the kitchen has an area that you could locate the hub in an overhead cupboard, and service the house better from that location, I'd do that.  Especially if you have good ceiling access for later expansion options.

----------


## elina2802

Unfortunately I have limited built in space in the apartment and no garage or room in the kitchen as I'm using an overhead cupboard to house the safety switch unit. I could put the AV hub in the bathroom cabinet above a washing machine near the top of the stairs which is more central than the master bedroom BIR. I want sure if it's OK to put in a bathroom cabinet (that will have cupboards)?

----------


## phild01

Can you show how your new kitchen layout works.  You may have a dead corner space that could be utilised. 
I am Including the floor plan from your other posts.  
Might be a good idea to change your location in your profile so people know where you are eg AC thread; and to include your floor plans where necessary.

----------


## elina2802

Below is the floor plan with a diagram of how I'm thinking to have the cabling done (please note I haven't included all powerpoints in the diagram, just the ones that relate to the AV/cabling). The TV in the lounge room will be wall mounted with the powerpoints and 4 gang grid and plate at 1500mm high. I'm thinking to keep to keep the bedroom powerpoints and grid/plate at 300mm to allow for other uses rather than wall mounting of TVs (as I won't be wall mounting any more TVs at this stage, just doing it as a precaution in the future). That way I won't need other grid/plates for data in the room as well.

----------


## elina2802

This is the kitchen plan...

----------


## phild01

Not sure how the kitchen fits in but the floor cabinet near the sink, is that corner cabinet facing open space or a wall. If open space you could have a door on the other side to access the dead space.   

> The TV in the lounge room will be wall mounted with the powerpoints and 4 gang grid and plate at 1500mm high.

  Also, will the TV be 1500 high as well, that would not be a comfortable viewing height.

----------


## elina2802

> Not sure how the kitchen fits in but the floor cabinet near the sink, is that corner cabinet facing open space or a wall. If open space you could have a door on the other side to access the dead space.   
> Also, will the TV be 1500 high as well, that would not be a comfortable viewing height.

  There isn't any extra space in the kitchen. Th cabinet near the sink is slide out and will have a water filter. 
What height do you think the TV should be at?

----------


## phild01

I put mine at an approx 900mm centrally.  The general advice is to have the TV set at eye level when seated,  I prefer it just a tad higher. The mistake too many people make is to have it high on the wall for an aesthetic reason rather than for practical viewing. 
As for the kitchen space, U shaped kitchens often have an underutilised space in the corner due to it being a difficult area to access.  It becomes very useful if a door can be placed on the opposing side.  I take what you say, there being no extra space.

----------


## elina2802

> I put mine at an approx 900mm centrally.  The general advice is to have the TV set at eye level when seated,  I prefer it just a tad higher. The mistake too many people make is to have it high on the wall for an aesthetic reason rather than for practical viewing. 
> As for the kitchen space, U shaped kitchens often have an underutilised space in the corner due to it being a difficult area to access.  It becomes very useful if a door can be placed on the opposing side.  I take what you say, there being no extra space.

  I tried to design the kitchen so there wouldn't be any difficult areas to access (like what I had previously), so all of the under cabinet drawers are slide out. 
Thanks for the TV placement advise, I'll put it lower. Do you think the AV rack placement is ok?

----------


## phild01

Not sure how you got slide out drawers in the corner unless they are those butterfly type ones that operate at 45 degrees. 
Anyway, you don't seem to have much available area.  Have you considered that location denies you, or a future owner, having a dryer even though combination washers are available.  Someone told me they don't like the combination type washers because you can't do a second wash of sheets while one lot is drying.
The only other reason might be the humid environment you are placing the components.  Could you spare the top shelf in a wardrobe (2nd room), you shouldn't need to use much space for the equipment. 
  What do you intend to have there? 
edit: Looking at your plan, maybe a small alcove cupboard above the door in the 2nd room, accessed from the living room.  There should be convenient power there from the opposite side where the washing machine is.

----------


## elina2802

> Not sure how you got slide out drawers in the corner unless they are those butterfly type ones that operate at 45 degrees. 
> Anyway, you don't seem to have much available area.  Have you considered that location denies you, or a future owner, having a dryer even though combination washers are available.  Someone told me they don't like the combination type washers because you can't do a second wash of sheets while one lot is drying.
> The only other reason might be the humid environment you are placing the components.  Could you spare the top shelf in a wardrobe (2nd room), you shouldn't need to use much space for the equipment. 
>   What do you intend to have there? 
> edit: Looking at your plan, maybe a small alcove cupboard above the door in the 2nd room, accessed from the living room.  There should be convenient power there from the opposite side where the washing machine is.

  i don't think I can have a dryer in that location because there won't be enough ventilation I was told, so I'm going to have overhead cabinets above the washing machine.   
I could see see whether I can get a small BIR in the second room and put the AV hub in there but not sure whether having an AV hub in a bedroom is a good idea?

----------


## phild01

Fair enough though placing it in it's own enclosed space in the second bedroom and accessed from the living room, would separate it from the bedroom.
How come you can't duct air from the bathroom?

----------


## elina2802

> Fair enough though placing it in it's own enclosed space in the second bedroom and accessed from the living room, would separate it from the bedroom.
> How come you can't duct air from the bathroom?

  I don't understand how I could put it in the second bedroom but access from the living room. Would you mind explaining it please? Do you mean I'd have to remove part of the wall? 
i think the reason I couldn't get a dryer is because either there isn't enough ventilation at the back or above (if I close it off with cabinets)

----------


## phild01

You may not like the idea but the doorway to the second room is wasted space, a small intrusion to the room above the door would not take any practical space away from the room.  It would be finished like a small bulkhead and access to that space would be from the living room by a neat cabinet door.  You would need a small stepladder to get up there to do things, but that would be seldom.

----------


## phild01

> i don't think I can have a dryer in that location because there won't be enough ventilation I was told, so I'm going to have overhead cabinets above the washing machine.

   

> i think the reason I couldn't get a dryer is because either there isn't enough ventilation at the back or above *(if I close it off with cabinets)*

   :Confused: 
confusing, where does the bathroom have it's ventilation, is there a fan or just an open window.

----------


## elina2802

> You may not like the idea but the doorway to the second room is wasted space, a small intrusion to the room above the door would not take any practical space away from the room.  It would be finished like a small bulkhead and access to that space would be from the living room by a neat cabinet door.  You would need a small stepladder to get up there to do things, but that would be seldom.

  Interesting idea, but I would like to keep both bedroom doors the same since they are opposite each other.
Do you think having it in the bathroom cabinet would be an issue?

----------


## elina2802

> confusing, where does the bathroom have it's ventilation, is there a fan or just an open window.

  it will have ventilation above the shower. The cabinet will have a brick wall seperating it and the shower

----------


## phild01

> Interesting idea, but I would like to keep both bedroom doors the same since they are opposite each other.
> Do you think having it in the bathroom cabinet would be an issue?

   The bedroom doors would be the same though B2 would have another door above it. 
  As I say, the bathroom area is a concern with bath steam together with sensitive electronic components, and those things need good ventilation in a confined space. I wouldn't recommend it.

----------


## elina2802

I'm going to see if I can find a smaller AV rack. If I can, I'll try to fit it in the overhead cupboard in the kitchen above the fridge, I was intending to put the safety switch unit there but this might be a better option.

----------


## joynz

The bedroom is very long.  Could you add a wall of cupboards there along the short wall?

----------


## Uncle Bob

Is there any space under the stairs?

----------


## elina2802

> The bedroom is very long.  Could you add a wall of cupboards there along the short wall?

  The master bedroom will have BIR but I don't want to have the AV rack with all the devices in the bedroom...

----------


## elina2802

> Is there any space under the stairs?

  the apartment is built in an odd way whereby the apartment underneath me has access to under the stairs. All I have is the entry and the stairs.

----------


## elina2802

Looks like there is no room in the above fridge cabinet in the kitchen.  :No:  The AV consultant said I can put the AV rack anywhere provided it has power and said the bathroom cabinet will be fine. 
I think this would be the best location provided my electrician says its ok. There is no plumbing near the cabinet and it will be near the ceiling.

----------


## phild01

Is the rack essential to your needs.  I would be trying to use the minimum requirement of devices.  In a small unit, the need for expansion shouldn't be great.  Your consultant might be overdoing things.

----------


## phild01

What about that corridor to the left terrace, could you mount a high cabinet there? How big is the rack?

----------


## elina2802

> Is the rack essential to your needs.  I would be trying to use the minimum requirement of devices.  In a small unit, the need for expansion shouldn't be great.  Your consultant might be overdoing things.

  the rack is 12ru (64cm high X 60 cm width X 40 cm depth). All I need is a Foxtel IQ box, cable/wireless internet router and possible DVD player)

----------


## elina2802

> What about that corridor to the left terrace, could you mount a high cabinet there? How big is the rack?

  i measured red it up but it's too shallow.

----------


## phild01

> the rack is 12ru (64cm high X 60 cm width X 40 cm depth). All I need is a Foxtel IQ box, cable/wireless internet router and possible DVD player)

   I wouldn't have something that big doing comms but you want the foxtel and players there as well.  AV distribution has no significance for me, someone else might offer a comment.

----------


## elina2802

This might be a silly question with an obvious answer but I just want to check - if I set up a Foxtel box in an AV unit and connect via cables to multiple rooms/TVs, can only the same show be watched in any of the rooms at the one time?

----------


## Spottiswoode

What about putting a purpose built 'coffee table' corner cabinet in the corner under the AC? Handy place to have a lamp at the end of a couch under the AC.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> This might be a silly question with an obvious answer but I just want to check - if I set up a Foxtel box in an AV unit and connect via cables to multiple rooms/TVs, can only the same show be watched in any of the rooms at the one time?

  Yes, unless you have "Multi-room" which is extra Set Top Boxes (@ $15/Month per extra box).

----------


## elina2802

> Yes, unless you have "Multi-room" which is extra Set Top Boxes (@ $15/Month per extra box).

  So I would need to allow enough space in the AV hub to potentially have 3 Set top boxes? Hmmm sounds like it's getting too complex...

----------


## FrodoOne

Originally you posted   

> I've decided to have an AV hub and have cables running to different rooms for Internet, Foxtel, etc. Where do people generally have the AV hub cabinet located? I was thinking of putting it in the top shelf in the BIR in the master bedroom or is it ok to put it in a laundry cabinet (that will have closed cupboards) in the bathroom? I don't have any other built in storage besides the kitchen so these are really my only options to have it hidden, or having a standalone AV cupboard in the second bedroom (it doesn't have BIR).

   You later posted  

> the rack is 12ru (64cm high X 60 cm width X 40 cm depth). All I need is a Foxtel IQ box, cable/wireless internet router and possible DVD player)

  Now that is quite a large "rack"! 
(Might I suggest that you would need a rack no larger than one of these : Cabinets - Amdex - if that.
Surface mounted panels - such as RJ45 CAT6 Patch Panel 12 Way Ports Wall Mount Both Surface Mounting Bracket | eBay may be all that you need, suitably enclosed.) 
All that the rack "needs" to house is the Cat 6 connectors and wiring, the interconnecting "Patch Cords" and (possibly) a "switch", but NOT any "wireless" device.
A wireless internet router should NOT be placed within a metal "rack", since the metal will act as a "shield" and limit the "Wireless" range!   

> So I would need to allow enough space in the AV hub to potentially have 3 Set top boxes? Hmmm sounds like it's getting too complex...

  Why would you put "Set top boxes", DVD players etc. in a "rack" which is "out of the way".
Any "Set Top Box" - or similar device - needs to be in a position where its remote control can "shine" on on it to control it. 
Either that, or the control signal must be retransmitted to the the device in its "out of the way" location! 
In addition to the above, you may like to consider the requirements for the NBN, as set out in http://www.nbnco.com.au/content/dam/...s-and-mdus.pdf
and http://www.nbnco.com.au/content/dam/...or-the-nbn.pdf

----------

